# Good times.....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a few pictures from some good times.... It's nothing compared to 100 jacks in a day but still fun. 








Just got photos of this guy didnt get to take him out. 








Just another jack








If you look closely you can see five of them.... These are cottons. 








We got a little experimental with the cottontails.. It's good to just try somethings once... And it's nice to be able to say you have done it.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like you had a good time. Does cottontail taste very good?


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yah! How did it taste?


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

Ditto, Nice!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It tastes great... even when you shoot them off of the sage flats. Thick white meat... like chicken breast. Did you shoot that jack shortly after you took the pic of it looking at you??


----------



## Doc.Holiday (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea Cotton's taste actually really good! If you haven't had it before I strongly encourage it! Jack on the other hand... well can't say too much about it other than it is a complete waste of your time! (But everyone knows that though  )


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah... the jack at the top of the page is dead. It died in that postion and there was really not much blood so I figured it would be a good internet picture.


----------

